# Taking today off Happy Thanksgiving



## jar546 (Nov 25, 2009)

We have 21 family members & guests coming for dinner tomorrow and the "boss" wants me home to assist.  I am thinking I would be better off working today!  Anyway, Happy Thanksgiving to everyone, both registered members and guests who have not signed up yet but view this site.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: Taking today off Happy Thanksgiving

Enjoy the day! (well, Thanksgiving Day)

I will end up with a 5-day weekend, off tomorrow, not back till Tuesday. Maybe get some crap done around the house.......


----------



## Mule (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: Taking today off Happy Thanksgiving

We are meeting at my mothers house. We have five generations showing up and this is the first time in about 15 years that all of my mothers kids, grandkids, great grandkids, and great great grandkids will be there! There will be some pictures!!!

Everyone have a safe holiday!


----------



## rktect 1 (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: Taking today off Happy Thanksgiving

Happy Thanksgiving Jeff.

I've got 14 at my house tomorrow.  My wife took the day off to clean up and set up but I get to do all the cooking tomorrow.


----------



## jar546 (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: Taking today off Happy Thanksgiving

I doubt that I will be doing anything on Monday either.  The 1st Monday after Thanksgiving is the first day of deer season for rifle in PA.  Schools don't even open on the first day of deer around here.  Most contractors will be in the woods.


----------



## north star (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: Taking today off Happy Thanksgiving

*In 1863 Abraham Lincoln issued a Thanksgiving Proclamation.     He called the people of the United States*

*"to observe the last Thursday of November as a day of Thanksgiving and praise to our beneficent Father*

*Who dwelleth in the heavens."           And listen to what he said in that Thanksgiving Proclamation of*

*1863.      He spoke to the people of the nation, ...OUR nation!*

*"We have been the recipients of the choicest bounties of heaven;  we have been preserved these many*

*years in peace and prosperity; we have grown in numbers, wealth, and power as no other nation has ever*

*grown.     But we have forgotten God!        We have forgotten the gracious hand which preserved us in*

*peace and multiplied and enriched and strengthened us, and we have vainly imagined, in the deceitfulness*

*of our hearts, that all these blessings were produced by some superior wisdom and virtue of our own.*

*Intoxicated with unbroken success, we have become too self-sufficient to feel the necessity of redeeming*

*and preserving grace, too proud to pray to the God that made us."*



*Also, see Psalm   50,   verse 14*

*              Psalm   92,   verse   1*

*              Psalm 105,   verse   1*

*              Colossians,  Ch. 3, verses 15, 17 in the New King James Version*



*Happy Thanksgiving to you all!   *


----------



## gvictor (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: Taking today off Happy Thanksgiving

I am fortunate that we get to go to a gathering of the clan at my brother in laws house.  The down side is that the Boss is at work today and pies have to be baked.  Now ... where is that thing that peels the apples again???

Happy Thanksgiving to one and all!!

Greg


----------



## hazmatpoobah (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: Taking today off Happy Thanksgiving

Thanksgiving will be a quiet event here in South Texas - my neighbors are coming over tomorrow for turkey and football. We'll eat a Turkey and drink some Turkey. I smoked a 14 pound bird on my smoker using mesquite wood and afternoon I'll be making jalapeno cornbread dressing.

Stay safe, hug everyone, and enjoy your Triptiphan induced naps.

Friday I will avoid being within a 2 mile radius of any shopping mall.


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: Taking today off Happy Thanksgiving

Yes, each and all have safe travel and wonderful times with family, friends and even the "outlaws" when applicable.  For those like *Fatboy* with loved ones away, say a special prayer for their health, safety and welfare and give thanks for their service so we can enjoy peace here at home. Root for the Lions (they need it) and hopefully I'll have a Fleetwood Mac/Deer picture to post in the other thread on Firday or Saturday


----------



## Alias (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: Taking today off Happy Thanksgiving

First - Happy Thanksgiving everyone.

I'll be spending mine with friends, didn't have the cash to travel to San Jose for turkey day with family and friends.  I'm also taking Monday off as my floating holiday and am planning an assault on the home improvement store.       Only have to drive 100 miles to get to home depot or diamond, but it's worth the trip.

Sue, living la vida loca on the frontier


----------



## inspecterbake (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: Taking today off Happy Thanksgiving

Turkey with inlaws then off to deer camp for a week.    Check in next week to make sure ICC has not sabotaged my new homepage. Happy Thanksgiving everyone


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: Taking today off Happy Thanksgiving

On this Thanksgiving Day I shall thank God for the wonderful friends I have come to know through our bulletin board.

God Bless you one and all,

Uncle Bob


----------



## jpranch (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: Taking today off Happy Thanksgiving4 day weekend here. Turkey tomorrow and hunt for 3 days. Just got a line on 39 sections to hunt! More or less about 25,000 acres. Have a safe and blessed Thanksgiving everybody. jp







/monthly_2010_05/572953b3e6803_November2009154.jpg.02a8e829c53269328b745516c2b4db7a.jpg


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: Taking today off Happy Thanksgiving

JP:

I see you have a little Captain in ya  

I'm off to over the river (stopping for my traditional Jack & Jiver -JD and River water) and through the woods....... have a safe hunt JP


----------



## RJJ (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: Taking today off Happy Thanksgiving

Dang! JP! I am tired just thinking about walking all over 25000 acres. Take a spare pair of shoes!


----------



## High Desert (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: Taking today off Happy Thanksgiving

I just read that turkeys have very acute eyesight up to one hundred yards....but they just can't seem to see that guy with the ax right next to them.


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: Taking today off Happy Thanksgiving

Or the guy sitting in a pop up blind with a crossbow


----------

